

Learn a new programming language every month in 2010 - coderholic
http://www.coderholic.com/12-new-programming-languages-in-12-months/

======
Anon84

         Learn (the basic syntax of) a new programming language every month in 2010 
    

That's a bit more like it...

------
truebosko
Silly idea. One can learn the basic syntax of a language after a days worth of
toying with it. Python has such a simple syntax, but you don't really know the
language until you know all the awesome modules out there.

I'd rather become more fluent with one or two new languages over the course of
a year

------
z8000
I think you meant "Learn a new programming language in 2010" since Haskell is
on that list. I cannot imagine learning Haskell to any "useful" degree in
anything less than 3 months.

------
plinkplonk
better to learn _one_ language well in 2010.

------
ticktock
jack of all trades, master of none.

i'll stick with c++

